
The Forgotten Ideas in Computer Science - enkiv2
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-I_jE0l7sYQ
======
ttflee
Just finished watching.

Not quite getting the idea for tuple space.

------
jiamo
anyone know where to find the slides?

